# Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency, new series



## Veho (Oct 22, 2016)

Trailer oop: 


​ 


Could be fun. I would have liked the other series to get more episodes, but this version doesn't look bad. 

Thoughts?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks like the sorts of comedies BBC2 and Channel 4/E4 routinely throw against the wall to see what sticks, just shot with higher end gear. Might give it a go when it hits though.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm hesitant, frankly; the last series was fun but still not as clever as the books. I don't know anything about most of the people involved with this production but it seems to be a Dirk Gently show in title only, even more than the last one.

Either way, I'll give it the first couple episodes to see if it earns the name.

EDIT: Watched the first episode. Ironically, the worst part was probably the guy playing Dirk. Feels like it's trying to be wacky and crazy just for the sake of it, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. Also seems to imply that the books are more or less within its canon, which is more than the other series did, but doesn't have much bearing on anything.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2016)

Never read the books, did not even know it was related to Douglas Adams until I saw the credits, but have now seen the first two episodes.

Enjoyable time filler I think I will go for. My previous comment on BBC2/Channel 4 comedies was wrong, this is closer to something like Utopia, You Me and the Apocalypse or perhaps Misfits if it were a tiny bit more surreal.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 11, 2016)

Now that the season's over, I can safely say I enjoyed it enough that I'll probably keep watching next season. It's not flawless, and I wish someone had had the sense to just change the name - you get one or two small references to the books, but nothing about it is really Dirk Gently, and the next season actually looks like it'll shy further away from anything resembling a detective agency, holistic or otherwise. It was still fun, and the ending was better than I expected, but it's not really what I'd hoped for.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2017)

Anybody been watching the second series?

My opinion of the first actually improved after I had watched it and some time had passed. I don't want to call it an origin story but consider it a series of world building.

With that in place I am really enjoying this one. I do have issues though

It is not quite as bad as some of those examples but I reckon something like "if you Douglas Adams literally you are probably still going to end up with something workable" is at play.

I will however say they are doing well at ending each episode on something of a cliffhanger.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2017)

Trying again.
End of second series the other night.

Really enjoyed it. Almost wondering if I might suggest second series first and then watching the first. It would work but there have been better things to do that for.

Still had some issues though, mostly the visual comedy thing from before and it felt like some of the characters went under used. Absolutely going to be there if series 3 happens.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 18, 2017)

Unfortunately, it sounds like it's been canceled. I was on the fence for most of the season; it's a shame that I was actually looking forward to the next season after the final episode.

I was kinda disappointed in that some of the new characters for this season had much smaller parts than their actors deserved too.


----------



## VatoLoco (Dec 21, 2017)

So sad, i just read that bbca is cancelling dirk.
I hope netflix or hulu or some other network will grab the series. Theres so many plot points left open for a third season.


----------

